# Uuni / Ooni Pizza Oven



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

SWMBO has got it into her head that we need one of these. I can't see why. We tend to order pizza rather than make it. If we do make it, it happens to be a couple of times a year.

On the sly, I have been messing around with cast iron pizza (which I've made really well recently) and I know my dough-making skills need to improve.

Has anyone bought one of these pizza ovens?
Is it worth the buy?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Our neighbour has one and invites us quite often to sample his pizzas which are absolutely delicious 
The wood pellets go into a box at the rear and need to be topped up quite often. I think a temp of around 500 degrees needs to be reached for good cooking but the pizzas are done in a few minutes
He did try to extend the chimney into the extract fan over his oven during the Winter period but burnt the chrome facing so now he has come up with an extension that points it out of the window and it works fine
Again they have a taste of their own
This is the one he has bought, we bought him the carrying case for using it on days out etc and he has the metal plate for sliding the pizzas on and off
https://www.johnlewis.com/ooni-3-outdoor-pizza-oven/p3172055


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Pizzas undoubtedly taste better done in them but I wouldn't bother. Unless you're throwing weekly parties where it'll get used then forget it. Got a cousin with one that was used for first couple of months almost daily and never since(18mths now). She admits it was a complete fad and waste of money. They'll go the same way as bread makers, 3D televisions and hot tubs. 😂


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

camerashy said:


> This is the one he has bought, we bought him the carrying case for using it on days out etc and he has the metal plate for sliding the pizzas on and off
> https://www.johnlewis.com/ooni-3-outdoor-pizza-oven/p3172055


Yup that's the one I was looking at.



Darlofan said:


> She admits it was a complete fad and waste of money. They'll go the same way as bread makers, 3D televisions and hot tubs. 😂


That's my worry. We have a BBQ set that we use a couple of times a year at most too.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

stealthwolf said:


> Yup that's the one I was looking at.
> 
> That's my worry. We have a BBQ set that we use a couple of times a year at most too.


I'd say tell her it's not worth it but I know what they're like when they want things!
Bit like me when new detailing stuff comes out! 😂


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Must say he uses his every Saturday night for his family so plenty of use from it for him


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll be buying something when the garden is finished although i'm looking at this

https://www.gozney.com/store/uk/rocc-ovens/roccbox


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'll be buying something when the garden is finished although i'm looking at this
> 
> https://www.gozney.com/store/uk/rocc-ovens/roccbox


Probably need planning permission for that LOL
my neighbour wanted to build one but was told permission would be needed


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

You don't need planning permission for anything in you garden if it is more than 2.0 from the boundary and less than 2.5m tall.

I'm building a traditional pizza oven at the moment similar to this - https://shop.vitcas.com/vitcas-wood...gIRHvD_BwE#tab-label-product.info.description


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

AnthonyUK said:


> You don't need planning permission for anything in you garden if it is more than 2.0 from the boundary and less than 2.5m tall.
> 
> I'm building a traditional pizza oven at the moment similar to this - https://shop.vitcas.com/vitcas-wood...gIRHvD_BwE#tab-label-product.info.description


Are you working to a spec and happy to share as I'd like to pass it on to my neighbour


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Best to build/buy a proper pizza oven and use "normal" wood rather than pellets which probably cost a fortune.
Dense wood like Oak or beech is recommended to get the heat output you need. Olive can be used to but is a mare to light.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

camerashy said:


> Are you working to a spec and happy to share as I'd like to pass it on to my neighbour


I am building the base at the moment which is blockwork with a polished concrete top. I am favouring a pre-built as per the link but building from scratch is not totally off the table. There are some great videos on YT and this forum is a great resource - https://community.fornobravo.com/

This is what I'm aiming for












rob3rto said:


> Best to build/buy a proper pizza oven and use "normal" wood rather than pellets which probably cost a fortune.
> Dense wood like Oak or beech is recommended to get the heat output you need. Olive can be used to but is a mare to light.


Yeah. Before you know it you're looking at BTU values of different woods :thumb:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> Pizzas undoubtedly taste better done in them but I wouldn't bother. Unless you're throwing weekly parties where it'll get used then forget it. Got a cousin with one that was used for first couple of months almost daily and never since(18mths now). She admits it was a complete fad and waste of money. They'll go the same way as bread makers, 3D televisions and hot tubs. 😂


Could say that about everyone toastie machines! They lay hidden for months then boom two weeks of toastie melty cheesy goodness and back away for another year! :lol:


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have the exact pizza over your good lady wants. 

Unfortunately it’s bad news for you as I can’t recommend it enough! Absolutely brilliant piece of kit. I was thinking of buying the pro version, but ended up with the smaller one as I thought I would try it out first. I think in the near future I may well get the pro. I got mine from the actual uuni web site and got a bundle which had cover, gas burner and skillet. I used the gas burner in winter and had it going in my shed when it was chucking it down outside. I use the wood pellets outside when the weather is good. 

I use it every week, and the pizzas are done in about 60 seconds and they will be the best ones you will ever taste. Just get a good pizza peel to turn the pizzas round every 15 seconds in the oven - oh and use a 50/50 mix of 00 grade flour and strong bread flour. My niece and nephew now won’t eat anything else when they come round!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

beatty599 said:


> Could say that about everyone toastie machines! They lay hidden for months then boom two weeks of toastie melty cheesy goodness and back away for another year! :lol:


Not here, ours is out weekly. Love a cheese and bean toastie. Use ours for dessert too, nice brioche toastie with milky way or snickers in is gorgeous. We bought the Breville one with removable plates too, so much easier to clean.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Darlofan said:


> Not here, ours is out weekly. Love a cheese and bean toastie. .


Oooooh - that's my lunch sorted out :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Oooooh - that's my lunch sorted out :thumb:


Put some spring onion in too.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> . We bought the Breville one with removable plates too, so much easier to clean.


Unfortunately my breville one has fixed plates.
God what a mistake making a tomatoes and mozzarella melt


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

rob3rto said:


> Unfortunately my breville one has fixed plates.
> God what a mistake making a tomatoes and mozzarella melt


I always think the best part of a cheese toastie is the crusty cheese left on the plates.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

beatty599 said:


> Could say that about everyone toastie machines!


We've just bought one! Had a cheese and baked bean toastie at the weekend. Lovely.



0-MAT-0 said:


> I have the exact pizza over your good lady wants. Unfortunately it's bad news for you as I can't recommend it enough!


At the very least, it's reassurance that it isn't a junk bit of kit but something that works well. I've seen people recommend a rotating pizza peel to help rotate the pizza.



Darlofan said:


> We bought the Breville one with removable plates too, so much easier to clean.


+1 for removable plates. Ours is a cuisinart one. It came with a second set of plates for grilling or paninis.


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

If you want a bit of a laugh, there is a lady on YouTube who is British and has a few clips on there. I think she is a bored housewife with a pizza obsession and a shed load of time on her hands.
She goes under the name of Got2EatPizza absolutely brilliant, just wait to you hear her voice!
But she does give you some good tips and hints on how to cook in it, what to use. Worth a look. 
I have the niece and nephew round again this weekend, so will take some pictures of it in action and upload them. Best £200 you will spend, well until your good lady wants an artisan mixer to make the dough!


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

This is the pizza peel I got from amazon. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072K5CJVK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It's the perfect fit. 
Just make sure everything is dusted with coarse semolina when your rolling out the dough and you can't go wrong.


----------

